# Are we "The Ones?"



## pratttheguru (Feb 1, 2011)

Maybe I'm crazy to think this, but has anyone else stepped back and tried to look at this "disorder" as a blessing rather than a curse? Let's, for a moment, disregard current notions of how the brain ought to act and look at ourselves from a perspective of enlightenment. It's clear that a large chunk of the human population has, in essence, "deprogramed" itself. For thousands of years, we have opened our eyes but kept ourselves blind to the true nature of our existence. Imagine waking up to a world that was entirely depersonalized. Wouldn't our "disorder" reverse itself to some form of order? I can imagine an Earth that finally coexists peacefully with itself. I recently spoke with a friend who shares our curse about this notion and he agreed that it's possible that our brains were intended to do this. To us, life has become a literal nightmare--we are tossed onto a terrible marble in the great expanse of the universe and are forced to try and cope with the shittiness of our circumstance. Those of us suffering from DPD have essentially "woken up" within this nightmare, so we spend our life trying to force away these thoughts, this knowledge, just hoping that death will one day come to release us from the prison of our bodies. We spend our lives playing "The Game," doomed to wrestle with our consciousness. Language has run away with the keys to our salvation. We waste our lives talking nonsense, meowing at each other about trivial bullshit that runs us in circles.

We need to have a global reality check. This whole planet needs to step back and re imagine itself. Do we really want our children to wake up to this same nightmare? Some day, war and hunger will merely be stories of the past, myths that will never have to be lived again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

Great Post!

This subject has crossed my mind a lot recently! I've had numerous conversations with other DP sufferers recently who share these questions and thoughts. I have nothing further to add to this topic atm. But I want to continue in it's idea and pose a question: Does Depersonalization/Derealization have something, anything, to teach us?


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't really find DP very useful, actually quite disruptive usually, so I think the word disorder describes well its overall effect for me.


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

I think I know REALLY well, what my DP wants to teach me. If it ever goes away, I won't regret a minute. BUt, if not...well


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

*perspective of enlightenment*

Depends how you define _enlightenment_,

"education that results in understanding and the spread of knowledge"

"A concept in spirituality, philosophy and psychology related to achieving clarity of perception, reason and knowledge"

*Does Depersonalization/Derealization have something, anything, to teach us?*

It is excellent for studying _sentience_ and brain function,

"Sentience is used in the study of consciousness to describe the ability to have sensations or experiences"

Much knowledge about the mind a body is through disease/disorder (malfunction). DP/DR is a malfunction. In some cases a 'safety fuse' for stress overload that stays blown. Others, like myself, more that a fuse was blown.

*We need to have a global reality check. This whole planet needs to step back and re imagine itself. Do we really want our children to wake up to this same nightmare? Some day, war and hunger will merely be stories of the past, myths that will never have to be lived again.*

This would be a nice result, something good to learn.

*I don't really find DP very useful, actually quite disruptive usually, so I think the word disorder describes well its overall effect for me.*

Got to agree with this one! We can learn much from strokes - but who really wants one?

All of us are stuck with this for a while (some a few months, some perhaps for life) so we have to make the best of our lives while making efforts to 'recover' from this 'enlightenment'. But, hey, might as well have some fun with it.


----------



## cass75 (Apr 23, 2009)

I posted something similar, yeah I think so sometimes but then maybe it is just another coping mechanism


----------



## JoCZker (Jul 31, 2009)

One of the main symptoms of enlightment is, that you never know or hardly care about your enlightment.







So no, i dont think we are special just because we have this. But i strongly agree with statement, that this state can teach us a lot. And i feel much better since i think this. And its something quite usual, that every suffering is much better when you find meaning in it. And yes, i know how it can sound to somebody. It was also long way for me. I have DRDP since 14. I am now 26. Sometimes i wonder how it should be if i didnt have this. Its hard question. But i know for sure, that i am much deeper person because of this. My worst episodes of DRDP had always some message and meaning for me. For example, when i was studying economy on university i hated it. I had huge DRDP and it lead me to say good bye to shitty economic world and start studying something usefull and meaningfull. I am social worker now. I work with mentaly disabled people (irony, huh







). And i dont regret it. I am still not cured, because i still have some issues which i must overcome. But i know, that i dont feel bad for no reason. There always was some meaning in my states and in my suffering. Just remember, your body and your brain is part of you. And it hardly will do anything to make you suffer just for the fun. There always is reason. Sometimes you know, sometimes you dont. But there is. And if you think you doesnt see anything similar to reason . . . well, you can always made up something and use drdp as a chance to get better life.







Take care and good luck.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

A total and utter shitload och trying to escape reality and becoming yourself again. Cause thats what we all want if we're not masochists the lot of us. Sure ive had philosofical thoughts alot lately and questioned things but i can do that when im "sane" to and then not be affraid of what ive come to realize. In this state it is absolutely unhealthy to think philosofically as most cases of the people with DP/DR that got stuck for life or ended up in psychosis have to prove.

Besides suffering is the opposite of enlightenment. Enlightenment is Peace of the mind. It occurs only when the mind is still and can be submerged in the now. Suffering and dysfunction are suffering and dysfunction and nothing else. I can have my philosofical (they are of no use to you practically) thoughts when im emotionally and mentally HEALTHY and then ponder their meaning to me. But i would strongly advice any DP/DR sufferer who ever wants to break out of anxiety and panic to leave their philosphical thoughts on pause. At least untill one is rooted within enough to look at them as complete and utter waste of time. Unless they actually have some use to us as humans.


----------



## brian83 (Jan 14, 2011)

When I went to my phyc about this disorder, by the end of the explanation she said to me, "It sounds as if you may be a Genius."

she then went on to explain that my mind has more brain activity than most, allowing me to question my own nervous system and brain neurons/receptors, something most people never do in their entire life. Also she states it's a mild case of bi-polar disorder, which I didn't agree with. In essence, we may have the ability to trigger parts of our brain that are otherwise uncharted.

All a theory, might I add.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

brian83 said:


> When I went to my phyc about this disorder, by the end of the explanation she said to me, "It sounds as if you may be a Genius."
> 
> she then went on to explain that my mind has more brain activity than most, allowing me to question my own nervous system and brain neurons/receptors, something most people never do in their entire life. Also she states it's a mild case of bi-polar disorder, which I didn't agree with. In essence, we may have the ability to trigger parts of our brain that are otherwise uncharted.
> 
> All a theory, might I add.


Wow!

*"question ones own nervous system and brain neurons/receptors"*

that is what I've been doing yes. But to read it here just blew me away.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Wow!
> 
> *"question ones own nervous system and brain neurons/receptors"*
> 
> that is what I've been doing yes. But to read it here just blew me away.


Is it at all possible that we were allways like this but something in our brains snapped and made us self-consious?

I know it seems like there is a huge contrast between DP and mental clarity but our brains are mysterious things.

Probably not but worth thinking about...


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

Brando2600 said:


> Is it at all possible that we were allways like this but something in our brains snapped and made us self-consious?
> 
> I know it seems like there is a huge contrast between DP and mental clarity but our brains are mysterious things.
> 
> Probably not but worth thinking about...


Good question! It is entirely possible, I think. Hmmm...that's a lot to think about.


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

Have noticed this to. Since I got DP have had some could say a better understanding of the world and human existence. Have thought about humanity, existence, the universe, religion, war etc quite regularly (which isn't really the day to day stuff 'normal' people think about).


----------



## UniversalShape1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Take it from someone who has cured himself from dp/dr the normal reality is a censored version of reality, it is a really filtered down version. DP/DR states are very chaotic and unnerving but once you create your own order to that chaos the potential for consciousness expansion is byeond what anyone in normal reality can achieve. In essence I believe that people with dp/dr have unique gifts in the form of terrible "disorders". The only problem is that the sufferers of dp/dr are too busy being scared that they are unnormal, insane psychotic or dead to realize just how alive they really are. I can tell you now that I have lost a lot of my ability to "see" things as they are without any "humanistic" bias. It's like feeling human is a weakness or a trick, that we aren't really human we just created this human idea which was based on some idealistic belief system like Religion.

I sometimes long for the ability to experience dp/dr again because the dissociation is almost like a vacation from this ugly ass reality


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Exactly the thing i mean. 
Weakness is not facing up to what is. And if you cannot accept what is you will never find true peace and enlightenment. if thats what your looking for.

Sure ive stood at the sidelines of reality looking at people having conversations mother to son and thought..hmm its exactly like when a mother bear cuddles her young cub. its only that our language is different and that we complicate existence to much. 
But at the end of the day such thinking doesnt give you any new friends or any new job to build your real dreams on. Sure this society is sicker than it ever was. But you where a part of it before you got sick and you probably had that insight then aswell but THEN you where balanced and could "deal" with the insights and still feel good on a day to day existence basis. Whats more is you probably had one or 2 friends to vent your existential thinking with and when you where done you probably felt empty and left without an answer as to what is the truth about us humans.

The question isnt what life is. the question isnt what we humans really are. The question is how do we live with oneanother and share what is worth sharing? how can we better the sic society and how can we make humans achieve more wellbeing and fullfillment in communicating with eachother?

A strong connection between two individuals always conquers this "running away" from what is. To not be able to accept what is is creating suffering and suffering creates nothing of value. So what did you really get out of being DP/DR'd ? Truth? Peace? understanding? Insight? Well the question is what do you ever do with such insight? Is it of any use to you in your everyday life? the logical answer here is no.

And yes i have the same feeling. Like im on a vacation from the "grid". but the truth is imbalance sucks. And its illness that creates these thoughts out of fear. and i never want to spend my life living in fear cause it tears me from the love of other people. And thats why im alive for the most part. To have friendships and close relatives to share my everydays with. Not sitting in a corner shaking of dread in what ive come to realize.

I choose life...Who's with me?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

brian83 said:


> When I went to my phyc about this disorder, by the end of the explanation she said to me, "It sounds as if you may be a Genius."
> 
> she then went on to explain that my mind has more brain activity than most, allowing me to question my own nervous system and brain neurons/receptors, something most people never do in their entire life. Also she states it's a mild case of bi-polar disorder, which I didn't agree with. In essence, we may have the ability to trigger parts of our brain that are otherwise uncharted.
> 
> All a theory, might I add.


Here is one for you: "Fewer D2 receptors in the thalamus probably means a lower degree of signal filtering, and thus a higher flow of information from the thalamus ... *Thinking outside the box might be facilitated by having a somewhat less intact box"*

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/05/100518064610.htm


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

brian83 said:


> When I went to my phyc about this disorder, by the end of the explanation she said to me, "It sounds as if you may be a Genius."
> 
> she then went on to explain that my mind has more brain activity than most, allowing me to question my own nervous system and brain neurons/receptors, something most people never do in their entire life. Also she states it's a mild case of bi-polar disorder, which I didn't agree with. In essence, we may have the ability to trigger parts of our brain that are otherwise uncharted.
> 
> All a theory, might I add.


I feel as though my brain is dead, not triggered. Yes, it has its positive sides. We are strong because we have learned to cope. We are calm because other problems seem trivial. We are brave because we are emotially numb. But something is most definatly 'blocking' my receptors. One day I was bright eyed and busy tailed the next I was 'blocked'. Not a blessing. But a lesson.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

bleh.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Consider "DP/DR" to be "growing pains".

We're gona be super-humans. Meow.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Since i have had DP i have thought a lot deeper about life than i ever could manage before. Its shown me in detail that really death is nothing, my life is nothing, my family is nothing, everyone who is alive today effects nothing in this universe, our life span is nothing compared to how many millions of years this planet has been here. My life is insignificant and really it does not matter if i let go of everything, because we on this planet think we're important we have our little communities and our beliefs, we fight over land, politics, money, religion. Its perfectic we mean nothing to this universe. Still i think it could be enlightenment in the sense that yes it does teach you a lesson, and i think it can make you so much stronger. But right now i don't find it beneficial at all, i find it disturbing and irritating, and scary. I feel more trapped rather than enlightened.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Fluke said:


> Since i have had DP i have thought a lot deeper about life than i ever could manage before. Its shown me in detail that really death is nothing, my life is nothing, my family is nothing, everyone who is alive today effects nothing in this universe, our life span is nothing compared to how many millions of years this planet has been here. My life is insignificant and really it does not matter if i let go of everything, because we on this planet think we're important we have our little communities and our beliefs, we fight over land, politics, money, religion. Its perfectic we mean nothing to this universe. Still i think it could be enlightenment in the sense that yes it does teach you a lesson, and i think it can make you so much stronger. But right now i don't find it beneficial at all, i find it disturbing and irritating, and scary. I feel more trapped rather than enlightened.


I like your post. And *disturbing and irritating, and scary. I feel more trapped rather than enlightened*.

In some ways having DP/DR is like a near death experience - it feels like partial death (no wonder anxiety often goes through the roof). So it causes one to think about their life, what they do or want, its shortness. Because of this ponderance it can seem like some sort of 'spiritual awakening'. Might as well learn and get something out of the whole experience since we are here.

*my life is nothing* - be careful here. It is true that on the grand scale of the universe we are dust. But life is a gift and your family and friends would miss you if you were not there. Focus on feeling good emotions, enjoying the gift and helping others too.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> I like your post. And *disturbing and irritating, and scary. I feel more trapped rather than enlightened*.
> 
> In some ways having DP/DR is like a near death experience - it feels like partial death (no wonder anxiety often goes through the roof). So it causes one to think about their life, what they do or want, its shortness. Because of this ponderance it can seem like some sort of 'spiritual awakening'. Might as well learn and get something out of the whole experience since we are here.
> 
> *my life is nothing* - be careful here. It is true that on the grand scale of the universe we are dust. But life is a gift and your family and friends would miss you if you were not there. Focus on feeling good emotions, enjoying the gift and helping others too.


Oh i agree completely. Don't get the wrong impression I'm not planning on letting go at all and i know its just DP talking. I do not think highly of myself, or think i am gifted or anything, but my brain has just allowed me to see the world in a different way. And i agree with you this life is a gift, and i think this world is beautiful, the birds the animals the sun. In fact i believe that we as humans are worse than a lot of the animals on this planet. We're basically pooping in our own potties are we not? I agree with you that its a gift. And i hope some time soon that i can appreciate its beauty again







.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Fluke said:


> Oh i agree completely. Don't get the wrong impression I'm not planning on letting go at all and i know its just DP talking. I do not think highly of myself, or think i am gifted or anything, but my brain has just allowed me to see the world in a different way. And i agree with you this life is a gift, and i think this world is beautiful, the birds the animals the sun. In fact i believe that we as humans are worse than a lot of the animals on this planet. We're basically pooping in our own potties are we not? I agree with you that its a gift. And i hope some time soon that i can appreciate its beauty again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like your are well on your way - Hurray! Wish you success.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

In comparison to the millions of years there has been life in the universe we are but a ducks fart. But hey even antcollonies play a big role in the eco-system in the forrest. What if they suddenly stopped, laid down and said..Hey guys its meaningless we're not affecting the earth anyway lets just fuck it and stop what we're doing right?

And on the same topic, If we are United as a race and share a common goal (witch we wont come to realize that we soon have to unless shit hits the fan completely)only then can we reevaluate the current situation and start working to "better" society, the environment and how we live...

i think despite the fallacies that The Zeitgeist Addendum movie explains that pretty well. And i agree with it.

DP is bullshit but i think i will come to appriciate life much more when its over. and i will have supperb confidence that probably will take a while to break down.


----------



## Greeezly (Feb 6, 2011)

UniversalShape1 said:


> Take it from someone who has cured himself from dp/dr the normal reality is a censored version of reality, it is a really filtered down version. DP/DR states are very chaotic and unnerving but once you create your own order to that chaos the potential for consciousness expansion is byeond what anyone in normal reality can achieve. In essence I believe that people with dp/dr have unique gifts in the form of terrible "disorders". The only problem is that the sufferers of dp/dr are too busy being scared that they are unnormal, insane psychotic or dead to realize just how alive they really are. I can tell you now that I have lost a lot of my ability to "see" things as they are without any "humanistic" bias. It's like feeling human is a weakness or a trick, that we aren't really human we just created this human idea which was based on some idealistic belief system like Religion.
> 
> X _*I sometimes long for the ability to experience dp/dr again because the dissociation is almost like a vacation from this ugly ass reality*_


^ Great post, gave me some sort of motivation.

It always amazes me what impact, certain quotes and and sentences have on me. 
It's like my whole mood changes for a couple of mins/hours,- 
Lurked this forum for a couple of months now.. But I had to register after reading some of these posts, good thread. Maybe I can give somebody else motivation as well.

X: You're saying something critical. I guess we expect things to be so nice, "out there", but people "out there" also feels like shit. Some of you (include myself) might feel like once I "get out", I'll live for real. And I highly doubt that's an irrational thought. I mean even WHEN I "get out", I'll still have to face the anxiety and fears any other person have. But I'm a "changed" person, with tons of experience, and I've experienced feelings that's so undescribable, very few people will witness them.

As of now I hate the feelings, and I hate the experiences, - but I try to say to myself daily; FUCK it. 
No one on this earth knows if we're really living, or dreaming or something else, we basically know nothing in general... It's just that I'm numb, scared and confused-

When I'm "clear" again, I know I don't give a shit about this^, I'll just live. I know this cause I've actually had hours of complete peace (no anxiety what so ever, feeling just like my old self) during this period. (about a year)

I'll still be my old self, but without this spacey, negativity, bad vibes,traumatic, anxiety, confusion chaos.

But to answer the topic, I stay wondering why people are able to feel this. If it's a self mechanism, then why is it more terrible than the main cause of it?


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

I would honestly say that I would gladly live in ignorance if it meant that I had the capability of enjoying life and being happy.

Thinking this way has its advantages but having the other things associated with DP just doesn't make it worth it.


----------



## Felicity (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum and I find all this very interesting. For sure I do not have depersonalization disorder, but I think I came close to understanding what it is like a few months ago when I was experimenting with notions of the ego and momentarily experienced ego death (long story short, during it I felt like I had no self, was frightened beyond belief, and saw, for a little while, people as mere caricatures rather than as complete human beings, trapped in their conditioned habits and not even aware of it.) The experience affected me quite a lot, but I am glad not to be in it anymore, the fear and sense of loss of self was really horrible. Since then, though, thoughts like being jealous or angry about others completely fell away because on some level I really understood people are not acting as themselves.. that pain is not intentional, not intended to hurt me but to protect themselves.. I don't know. Hard to describe! It also made it a bit harder to connect with them emotionally though.. so, double edged sword. Anyway, this topic about those with DP being the chosen ones, so to speak, feels right to me. I think having DP, or being enlightened, is about realizing the truth about social structures and human behavior on a very deep level. It's about experiencing, directly, the mirage that is life, to feel, and not just intellectually understand, that the reality most of us experience is an illusion, a drama, a play. I do think if the entire world was at this state of awareness, it would feel a lot less isolating than it currently does (or did, in my case). As it stands, I do not think this is something to be sought after. I think you really have to be ready to for the truth, to be in the right mindset for it psychologically and spiritually, otherwise it will be too sudden and too scary and just basically fuck you up.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

I do not think that it has to do with beeing to sudden. I just think people come to these realizations and then they have problems with moving on or letting go and just shrugging their shoulders like they normally would. Saying: AAAAHH this is the only truth OMFG!! what are we gona doooO!! 0.o intstead of coming to the realization, shrugging your shoulders at it and say "well thats all good and well, but i cant live my life after this realization cause after all it is what is and at the end of the day i sort of must conform in one way or another, allthough i can have an awareness that this is the case"

Dont scare yourselves people. It aggrivates the DP by inflicting further fear into your allready weakened sence of selves. Ive gotten a stronger sence of myself in weeks by just doing this. Accepting things as they are is vital for not feeling like your going completely fucking mental...


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

pratttheguru said:


> Maybe I'm crazy to think this, but has anyone else stepped back and tried to look at this "disorder" as a blessing rather than a curse? Let's, for a moment, disregard current notions of how the brain ought to act and look at ourselves from a perspective of enlightenment. It's clear that a large chunk of the human population has, in essence, "deprogramed" itself. For thousands of years, we have opened our eyes but kept ourselves blind to the true nature of our existence. Imagine waking up to a world that was entirely depersonalized. Wouldn't our "disorder" reverse itself to some form of order? I can imagine an Earth that finally coexists peacefully with itself. I recently spoke with a friend who shares our curse about this notion and he agreed that it's possible that our brains were intended to do this. To us, life has become a literal nightmare--we are tossed onto a terrible marble in the great expanse of the universe and are forced to try and cope with the shittiness of our circumstance. Those of us suffering from DPD have essentially "woken up" within this nightmare, so we spend our life trying to force away these thoughts, this knowledge, just hoping that death will one day come to release us from the prison of our bodies. We spend our lives playing "The Game," doomed to wrestle with our consciousness. Language has run away with the keys to our salvation. We waste our lives talking nonsense, meowing at each other about trivial bullshit that runs us in circles.
> 
> We need to have a global reality check. This whole planet needs to step back and re imagine itself. Do we really want our children to wake up to this same nightmare? Some day, war and hunger will merely be stories of the past, myths that will never have to be lived again.


This is not enlightenment. I knew the world was full of bullshit far before I was ever depersonalized. I didn't need this nightmare to show me anything about fucked up this planet can be. My eyes were pretty fucking open. We need the ego, without it we are like this, zombies. You think a whole world of us would be good?HAHAHAHA that's fucking insane. What would get done? Everyone would be sleeping and crying and not giving two shits. Being zoned out and feeling like Novocaine is coursing through your veins is not peace, and thinking we would finally coexist peacefully is jumping to conclusions. It wouldn't be some utopia because you can't force morality or brotherhood. I don't know about others but DP has given me back my horrible temper, sometimes ten fold, I can be set off like a bomb now. You want the whole world to feel like that? Multiply this worlds problem by a million if this ever happens.

Instead of a global reality check I think we need a goddamn reality check on this site. We are not gods, or enlightened beings, we are not the next stage of evolution, or the punished children of some ancient deity, we have not lost our souls to some other realm, nor did we die and walk around as ghosts. Do people with other mental and physical problems talk like this? How self important we are. If we were all fucking quadriplegic I'm sure the world be a quieter more peaceful place as well. WE HAVE PROBLEMS IN OUR BRAIN. That's it, the end. DP has come and gone in some of us, some have totally recovered, some it lasted a night and didnt come back for years. It's the same as OCD or depression or whatever, when you are trapped in it you can't imagine a world without it, but if you recovered tomorrow we would all look at this thread and fucking shit ourselves with laughter on how ridiculous we were.


----------



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

j4mtj said:


> This.
> Trying to make something out of suffering is natural I suppose, but in the end it's just suffering and better off to be without it.


I third this. It would be like saying any altered state of perception makes us special. Illness is disabling, it doesn't make us special. I don't feel "special" because I have breast cancer (removed I hope). I know everything about it now, but I ain't happy. And having DP/DR, anxiety depression didn't help at any time from diagnosis last year to now.

It made things more difficult every step of the way.
It has taken away so much of my life.
And I keep pluggin' on.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Dreamer* said:


> I third this. It would be like saying any altered state of perception makes us special. Illness is disabling, it doesn't make us special. I don't feel "special" because I have breast cancer (removed I hope). I know everything about it now, but I ain't happy. And having DP/DR, anxiety depression didn't help at any time from diagnosis last year to now.
> 
> It made things more difficult every step of the way.
> It has taken away so much of my life.
> And I keep pluggin' on.


Your post reminds me of changing nomenclature over the years for disabilities. "Political Correctness" continues to evolve and cycle through words such as:

Handicapped
Disabled
Impaired
Disadvantaged
Crippled
Challenged
Wounded
Special
Gifted
Blessed

The relevance under this topic is that apparently people have been struggling to describe and find/assign dignity to disability/illness. Sometimes it is just 'colored bubbles' or to make the healthy feel better about the sick.

In the end we make what we can out of it. We can focus on the loss to the extent of missing what we can have. Or we can build on what we have and work to make it better. Sometimes it just comforts us to try to find good points about a bad situation.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

I look at my DP like this.

Right now i dont know shit about how my boundaries work or what its gona be like fully when im well. 
But as i feel that its going in the right direction ive begun to think that. Nothing trivial or small will ever again have any effect on my self image, nor will i complain about a cold xD

Life is going to be sooo much sweeter when this is over and whats more. Im going to know myself in and out and where my boundaries lie to the point of beeing an expert on my mind and body.

So i try to do as winston churchil preposed. Im going trough hell and im gona keep walkin!

doesnt matter if im the one or people with DP consider themselves to be enlightened. If your enlightened you kindof dont talk about it like that.








ive found the truuth...omg


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

I can't argue with anyone who DOES find value in this. If that's what helps, go for it.

But I am so much older. I have seen so much illness in my friends. At 52, suddenly you start losing friends. I have lost a friend to suicide because of her chronic OCD/anxiety.

I HAD and HAVE a rich full life. DP/DR only took from it. Made me experience it "from a distance." Kept me from pursuing many things I still would like to pursue, and I have replaced those goals with others.

Is someone blessed if they have schizophrenia?
Is someone blessed if they have a chronic disabling heart condition?

I haven't ever heard someone felt "blessed."

I do notice, and I was never raised in any Faith -- my mother was a vicious atheist (I'm so radically DIFFERENT (meant to say!) from what she was by a country mile from childhood, why?) I think it was in my nature already to have a certain personality.

There are many individuals who have DP, or other brain disorders, who are severely impaired.
If they survive, they are grateful for what they have survived. If they don't, they are among all individuals in this world who suffer.

I feel most humbled by individuals who do not have some specific illness who still are concerned about those who do. You can be altruistic and kind and more enlightened without having this. And many with DP ... I don't find them "enlightened."

And Visual, yes, over time words change, but personally, just for me, I don't see myself as "blessed." I also don't see myself as "cursed." But I have found NOTHING positive in chronic DP/DR. In abuse. In no love. And yet for some reason I am still a loving person. I may come off as a bitch through my words here -- many people think I am. I'm not, I am passionate about educating people. But I believe in helping people.

There are so many people in this world who don't give a hoot about anyone else. Never learn from their own adversity.

And I don't see DP as enlightenment in the least, or a special gift.

One can find these traits in focused meditation (if you are healthy), or in study, or in one's work. I know so many people who are compassionate and do so much good for society, and yet they seem to be relatively free of suffering.

Although, no one really is.
And in the end, we all die.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Chronic DP/DR has got to suck balls...

Thats all i can say. But there are however things that even the people with chronic DP can do to create more happiness in their lives. Now im no expert in how chronic sufferers look at their condition. Wether they are identified with it or not. Or if your able to sort of "act" your way to freedom from it. I have however for myself tried to listen to alot of selfhelp teqchniques to alliviate some of my symptoms. Like I got a tip from thoughtonfire to look up Grounding and Shielding for boundary-assesment and that has sort of helped along with the medication im taking. Also i downloaded a book called Psycho-Cybernetics by author Maxwell Maltz. Great book for tuning your brain in the arts of happyness and success.

There are several books to read (if your able to concentrate on reading as of now) on how to hotwire your thinking patterns over the long term. 
and chronic sufferers again i am in no way knowledgable in the field of chronic DP/DR but if something works doing just a little, isnt it worth a try?

cant be fun to always think that nothing works right? I'd also advice not to delude yourselves in thinking that your something special for having this illness. Try thinking normal thoughts and maybe people wont run from you


----------



## shogun (May 15, 2010)

TheGame said:


> In this state it is absolutely unhealthy to think philosofically as most cases of the people with DP/DR that got stuck for life or ended up in psychosis have to prove.


Agreed, i think the philosophical thinking is just OCD in some form, it has to be with the way we obsess over life and how things are. And like with every other type of OCD obsession it's best to try and change the record in your head and just not think about it because trying to get to the bottom of it helps no one and prolongs it.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

I think however its ok to have these philosophical thoughts as they tend to come automatically and without me controlling it. It just hits you alot of the time. The problem comes along when we start to make that into our worldview and totally make a life out of what these realizations "taught" us. Learn to deal with the "insight" as follows:

It comes, let it go...


----------

